# CardReader gesucht/Internen USB Anschluss nach außen



## meilon (24. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Moddingprojekt am laufen. Befindet sich momentan in der Plaungs-Phase.

Für mein Projekt brauche ich einen CardReader der eine rechteckige Form hat (90° Winkel ohne Rundungen) und den ich irgendwie extern anschließen kann, da er in einer besonderen "Verpackung" auf den Schreibtisch kommt.

Gesucht wird entweder ein 3,5" interner CardReader mit mind. 1 USB Anschluss (USB 2.0) oder ein Weg, bei den CardReadern, die ich gefunden habe, den Anschluss via einem einzelnen USB Kabel an meinen PC zu führen. Die Slots müssen sich auch hier alle vorne befinden.

Hoffentlich gibt es sowas, sonst muss ich leider darauf verzichten, was ich aber überhaupt nicht will 

MfG
-meilon


----------



## bokay (30. März 2007)

Du kannst doch jeden beliebigen Cardreader aus seinem Gehäuse ausbauen und in ein neues einbauen. Achte halt nur darauf dass das Gehäuse zu öffnen ist und  los gehts. So kannst du z.B. auch USB und Firewire Anschlüsse mit in das Gehäuse packen.


----------



## meilon (30. März 2007)

Su öffnen ist wohl jedes Gehäuse  Mit der Idee habe ich mich soweit auch schon angefreundet. Momentan warte ich aber auf die TFT Controller und Kabel, damit ich mein Panel testen kann.

-meilon


----------

